# Bucktails



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

^very nice!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Where do order the coil spring retainers capt? Nice touch with the flash


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

1/8th oz Bucktail is usually my go to. I've caught so many different fish with them. Up north the bass guys start rummaging through there tackle box when I keep hooking up. I usually just buy Monty's in a variety of colors. I havnt seen any with the spring.

Is this a slow time of year for fishing regularly or are things slower for you for other reasons?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The virus hasn’t helped but this time of year all the visitors are back up north and the Everglades isn’t very friendly... The actual fishing keeps getting better and better all summer long while it gets hotter, the mosquitoes get hungrier, and every afternoon the thunderstorms get worse... 

In short as most locals know - you need to be a native to appreciate summer fishing in the coastal areas of the ‘glades... Guides either do something else, take a vacation, or start running night trips. Me, I run every day trip that comes along in the ‘glades as well as night trips in the urban areas of Biscayne Bay -every bridge between Miami and Miami Beach has small resident tarpon (15 to 40lbs) and every dock light has snook and other species as well as those same tarpon.... So I try to keep busy. 
About those “little springs”.... They’re called Hitchhikers and you can find them at lurepartsonline.com

That outfit has everything for folks wanting to make their own lures...


----------

